# Globtik Venus



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

From 1985 to 1991 I served as Master of the coastal tanker Syndic, the Superintendent of the company was I believe Superintendent of Globtik tankers. He gave a different story as to that in the media regarding the Globtik Venus. I know NUMAST were gunning for him after the loss of the Sinneta of Iceland, also he hated the French and would never come to France if we had engine or other problems.
Is there any ex Globtik men that can give the truth as to what really happpened on the Globtik Venus

[=P]


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

There is a small article here
http://www.ufs.ph/tinig/marapr03/03040310.html
And it as been discussed in this thread
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=10462&highlight=Globtik+Venus


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

In the late 60's Denholms managed the Globtic Mercury and briefly the Globtic Venus. Galley radio at the time said that she was not an easy ship! I don't know what happened to those ships after that.


----------



## Bill Rhatigan (May 1, 2007)

Chris Isaac said:


> Twas on the Globtik Venus
> My God you should have seen us
> 
> Complete the next three lines...... winner gets a banana


By good you should have seen us, a something something, a galley fire and a sinking ship between us (the poppy M, I think).
I serves as junior engineer in 1978 I think
Bill Rhatigan


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

George Bis said:


> In the late 60's Denholms managed the Globtic Mercury and briefly the Globtic Venus. Galley radio at the time said that she was not an easy ship! I don't know what happened to those ships after that.


GLOBTIC MERCRY & VENUS same ship,79 HANTOS BREEZE,79 AMER B.,81 DANA SEA.B/U Gadani Beach 2.2.82


----------

